# What kind of refrigerant



## vidro (Jul 25, 2005)

If I was going to use one of those do it your self recharge kits what refrigerant should I choose?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

vidro said:


> If I was going to use one of those do it your self recharge kits what refrigerant should I choose?


Are you asking about brand or type? I don't know about the brands but if you look on the A/C lines, it says the type. It is something like R34something.


----------



## vidro (Jul 25, 2005)

Type?
This is the original AC unit and hoses.

It's been a longtime since I've had to worried about charging AC units so I was not sure if there was another change from the EPA since 1993.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

vidro said:


> Type?
> This is the original AC unit and hoses.


The type is R134a.


----------

